# BIlder zusammenlaufen lassen



## myfate (14. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich suche ein Tutorial mit welchem man lernen kann verschiedene Bilder zusammen zu verschmelzen. Bei der Suche habe ich leider nichts gefunden!

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Dezember 2007)

Da gibt es hier einige Beiträge. Beispiel :http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/265308-ubergang.html


Alex


----------



## myfate (14. Dezember 2007)

ah, danke schon mal aber wie genau macht man es um dieses ergebnis zu bekommen:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/attachments/photoshop/22729d1139256787-pic1-kopie2.jpg

bei mir sieht es nur so aus mit dem pinsel: 

http://www.imagestuff.de/1654849dd1ce78a5eaeeb7b6c5d059c9.jpg


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Dezember 2007)

Erstelle eine Ebenenmaske und wende auf der Ebenenmaske einen Verlauf an.

Ansonsten beschreibe mal deine Vorgehensweise.



Alex


----------



## myfate (15. Dezember 2007)

http://www.imagestuff.de/77fc4f07b791d5cead5a963a8db732c4.jpg

ich mache es bisher ganz normal mit dem pinsel..


----------



## Alexander Groß (15. Dezember 2007)

In deinem Beispiel fehltt ja noch das 2te Bild.
Angenommen du hast 2 dann wende auf das obere eine Ebenenmaske an und auf dieser dann einen s/w verlauf.

Alex


----------

